

David Lynch on iPhone - matth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0

======
mynameishere
Umm. Are there actually people who watch movies on their iPhone?

------
matth
Off-topic, but a little humor for us all.

~~~
pivo
I don't think he's joking. And for what it's worth, I agree with him. Watching
a movie on an iPod is like listening to Mozart played on kazoos.

~~~
crescendo
Why? An iPhone at ~0.5 meters from your eyes would take up around the same
visual area as a full-size film projected all the way across the auditorium.

~~~
noonespecial
Film in combination with eyes creates an almost fractal viewing experience.
You can look closely at portions of the screen and see greater detail. With an
iphone, you get that meager resolution and that's it. I find myself pulling
the thing ever closer until it may as well be a panorama but frustratingly,
never seeing any more detail. The opposite actually, if I view it from
anything but arms length, I become painfully aware of its deficiencies.

The rant was right on the money and funny as well.

